# help identify this old AIRE cataraft



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Jacarundi????


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats a cougar. Great frame. I'm now thinking that my cougar may need the same set-up


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have a very similar boat but in the 15' length. 

I called AIRE and gave them the serial number off the rubber, they identified mine as an AIRE Panther.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=aire...w=189&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:95


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

tanderson - thanks. i just bought it sight unseen and scoured the web in search of similar tubes. can't find any data on them anywhere, except that AIRE doesn't make them anymore (except for a continuous curve retool that was limited production). good boat? never rowed a twin tube!

also been researching AK forums and it seems that those guys don't like a drop floor because it hangs in the water when the boat is loaded...what are the pros/cons?

any input appreciated!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

The twin tube design has it's pro and con. On the pro side is has a much lower wind profile that some of the other single tube cats. On the Con side it's hard to find coolers and dry boxes that will fit between the tubes.

My boat seems very sensitive to trim, it likes to run dead level. I like to pack two water jugs up front and two in the back, I can change the water level in the jugs on a multi day trip to adjust the trim as food, ice and water are consumed and the banyo fills up. 

I'm also very careful not to over load the boat. There isn't as much free board in the twin tube design and it's easy to put the floor under water. With the floor above the water it is a very agile boat, if the floor touches or is under water it rows like a pig.


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks kengore - much appreciated. judging by the photo (slightly deflated tubes) does the drop in this frame appear that it may drag in the water with three guys and gear for a day or two? otherwise stated, would it behoove me to cut the drop section so it hangs shallower?


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Loaded or light cougars can be a blast.

Don't worry about finding a cooler to fit between the tubes, just pile it on top and strap it down! 

Camping Barge - 











Sport Mode -


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn't modify your frame until you have used it. Just be aware that there are limits! Most of us are constantly tweaking the rig depending on the type of trip. The floor in the water isn't as much of a problem in fast water like the pictures above. The issue is in the flat water or in a head wind when you have to row hard to get anywhere. It sucks to be miles behind the group and stuck on a sand bar all by youself.

I can get enough gear on my 15' Panther for wife and myself for an 8 day trip. Plus have enough room for a kayakers gear. The third passenger in my boat is a little too much weight in the front if my boat is fully rigged. For day trips in my 15' boat three folks plus gear is just fine.

Since I can't fit one of those huge marine coolers I carry two of the standard coleman 'steel belted' ones. One fits under the rowers seat and the other one fits in the front bay as a seat for my wife. I also use two custom made mesh saddle bags for the most of the loose gear, beats tying it all in with individual straps.

If you haven't owned a cat before you will be surprised at the amount of cam straps it takes to rig a boat. I currently use 80 seperate color coded cam straps to fully rig the boat for an 8 day trip! I like the loop ended ones that tie into the boat frame so they can't go swimming. And I need each and every one of them, SO NO YOU CAN'T BORROW ANY OF MY DAMN STRAPS!

Note: The angle of the front tubes has an amazing ability to focus wave splashes into the face of the front seat passenger if you remove the casting platform which acts as a shield. The second photo above illustrates this nicely.


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

boscoboater - great pics, thanks for posting. I'm excited to use this boat. kengore, that is a sweet looking twin tube cat! thanks for sharing. what is the deck made of with the grey textured finish?


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Not my cat, just pics I found of one just like it. That deck looks like the decking on my first boat. Marine plywood with spray on truck bed liner as a finish.


----------



## jamwin33 (May 20, 2008)

Middletoe -

Don't post very often, but feel the need - Aire quit making the twin tube (15' Panther and 17.5' Cougar) in the mid-90s, recently made a special run of a new Cougar a couple years ago. My first cat (I now have three) was(is) a Cougar, and I totally agree with kengore - keep the frame out of the water and it is amazingly nimble for the amount of gear you can haul. I run two smaller Igloo coolers in the drop frame (one behind my seat) and my dryboxes (32" x 34" X 14") ride high for passengers. Great boat !


----------

